# restaurant recommendations?



## rivierawanderer

Does anybody have any restaurant recommendations for Berlin?
thanks!


----------



## James3214

not sure if you understand German but this newspaper website shows the 10 best value restaurants in Berlin. It has links to the websites of each so that might help.

Best of Berlin - Die zehn besten Restaurants fr kleines Geld - Best of Berlin - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost

I would of recommended the Funkturm or TV Tower restaurant. Fantastic views but I understand it is closed to end of Sept.

I hope you enjoy your time there. I have booked a long weekend there next month as well.


----------



## rivierawanderer

*Thanks!*

I don't read German, but this gives me some great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## gerrit

What type of food you're after? When I lived in Berlin, I mainly ate Asian cuisine. At the tram/metro stop Seestrasse in Wedding, right at the corner next to the tram stop, there is an amazing Indian restaurant where for 8 euro you get a soup as starter, a main dish with rice and drink. 
Another very good one is just of Budapester Strasse, right at the corner of one of the streets on the right hand side when coming from the Kurfürstendamm.

That's Indian food at a decent price for you. Other types of cuisine I'm not too sure about.

PS: if I want the same dish here in Spain, I pay 25 euro ... In Berlin that same night in the Indian restaurant with exactly the same food ordered was 8 euro ... Berlin is great for having good food at (compared to elsewhere in Europe) incredibly low prices.


----------



## rivierawanderer

Thanks! I love Indian food! I'll definitely check both places out.



gerrit said:


> What type of food you're after? When I lived in Berlin, I mainly ate Asian cuisine. At the tram/metro stop Seestrasse in Wedding, right at the corner next to the tram stop, there is an amazing Indian restaurant where for 8 euro you get a soup as starter, a main dish with rice and drink.
> Another very good one is just of Budapester Strasse, right at the corner of one of the streets on the right hand side when coming from the Kurfürstendamm.
> 
> That's Indian food at a decent price for you. Other types of cuisine I'm not too sure about.
> 
> PS: if I want the same dish here in Spain, I pay 25 euro ... In Berlin that same night in the Indian restaurant with exactly the same food ordered was 8 euro ... Berlin is great for having good food at (compared to elsewhere in Europe) incredibly low prices.


----------



## gerrit

Another hint: the streets in the Mitte quarter... the area surrounding the main synagogue (you can't miss it) offer a huge variety of restaurants. And despite beine a bit on the poshy side, their prices are still very acceptable. In the street next to the synagogue there's both an Indian and kosher restaurant, both very good and you won't pay more than 10 or 11 euro. Two streets further down the road there's a big pizzeria and a Thai restaurant, also very reasonably priced.

Another good Indian restaurant in Berlin can be found in the Oranienstrasse in the center of Kreuzberg. There's two Indian restaurants in the same street there if I remember it well. Again you won't pay more than a 10 or 11 euro (sometimes less, depending how much you order) and the food is excellent.

Along the Müllerstrasse (hop off the metro at Seestrasse or Wedding and then just walk along the big road) you will find some excellent Turkish kebab houses and, near the corner of Seestrasse and Müllerstrasse (where the tram and metro stop are) there is an excellent Lebanese dining place. Less flashy decor maybe but excellent food for a price below 5 euro.

I lived in Berlin for 1 year and never ever cooked myself, I didn't even have a microwave back then. Not because I was lazy, but because simply the restaurants were so cheap that shopping and cooking yourself would hardly save anything compared to going out eating. In all other cities where I lived I cooked at home frequently to save money ; in Berlin the restaurants were so reasonably priced that there simply was no need to prepare my own food. The pubs, public transport and housing also are very cheap compared to other big cities ; no wonder why so many people from around the globe are attracted to the city.


----------



## rivierawanderer

gerrit said:


> Another hint: the streets in the Mitte quarter... the area surrounding the main synagogue (you can't miss it) offer a huge variety of restaurants. And despite beine a bit on the poshy side, their prices are still very acceptable. In the street next to the synagogue there's both an Indian and kosher restaurant, both very good and you won't pay more than 10 or 11 euro. Two streets further down the road there's a big pizzeria and a Thai restaurant, also very reasonably priced.
> 
> Another good Indian restaurant in Berlin can be found in the Oranienstrasse in the center of Kreuzberg. There's two Indian restaurants in the same street there if I remember it well. Again you won't pay more than a 10 or 11 euro (sometimes less, depending how much you order) and the food is excellent.
> 
> Along the Müllerstrasse (hop off the metro at Seestrasse or Wedding and then just walk along the big road) you will find some excellent Turkish kebab houses and, near the corner of Seestrasse and Müllerstrasse (where the tram and metro stop are) there is an excellent Lebanese dining place. Less flashy decor maybe but excellent food for a price below 5 euro.
> 
> I lived in Berlin for 1 year and never ever cooked myself, I didn't even have a microwave back then. Not because I was lazy, but because simply the restaurants were so cheap that shopping and cooking yourself would hardly save anything compared to going out eating. In all other cities where I lived I cooked at home frequently to save money ; in Berlin the restaurants were so reasonably priced that there simply was no need to prepare my own food. The pubs, public transport and housing also are very cheap compared to other big cities ; no wonder why so many people from around the globe are attracted to the city.



You are awesome! We will definitely also add the Lebanese and kebab houses to our list and will try a few of your other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## gerrit

One of the delights of a truly multicultural city like Berlin where the whole world comes together, is that all cuisines of the world are present. In some streets you will find Indian, Lebanese, Chinese, Italian and Thai restaurants all next door  And with Berlin's low prices, you can just as well try different ones 


PS are you vegetarian/vegan as well? That's the reason why I am so much into Indian and Lebanese food, I've been veg for almost my whole life, and Asian cuisine is so creative with vegetables and spices that it's the biggest delight of vegetarian cuisine around the world. OK, Italian food is also quite nice, but still, nothing beats a dal tarka, a chanoo aluu, or a nice Lebanese hummous platter with couscous


----------



## Röschti

Try the 12 Apostel, my husband has been there in the 90s and it was still as good in 2004: 12-apostel.de

Enjoy


----------



## Michele_B

rivierawanderer said:


> Does anybody have any restaurant recommendations for Berlin?
> thanks!


Hi, there is an excellent Thai Restaurant (Viengthai). They cook the authentic way (in contrast to what most asian restaurants over here). It is in Pankstrasse 50 in 13357 Berlin, close to U Pankstrasse.


----------

